# 2018 Trackday Register



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

*As per the 2016 & 2017 Register... but for 2018!*

Hopefully this will just be a quick register of upcoming days and people planning to attend, I'll try and keep it updated if people like the idea - I figure it may help with planning! Here goes;

*Saturday 20th January - Donington* - FJ1000

*Saturday 27th January - Rockingham* - NickG 

*Saturday 10th February - Brands Hatch Indy (MSV)* - FJ1000

]*Monday 26th March - Brands Hatch* - Delta

]*Tuesday 27th March - Oulton Park* - MattB

*Saturday 31st March - Snetterton* - NickG, Tom J

*Friday 6th April - Castle Combe* - Zooks

*Monday 14th May Evening session - Brands Hatch* - FJ1000 

*Friday 8th June - Thruxton* - Stuckonthegrid 

*Monday 2nd July - Snetterton* - FJ1000 (with a group from RS246 forum) 

*Friday 27th July - Bedford GT * - 1781cc 

If you want to be added to any events, or to add an event then post below and i'll add you/it! 8)


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice one Nick 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

27th of Jan? good luck getting ready! lol


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> 27th of Jan? good luck getting ready! lol


In a Renault Cliosport... I'm not that ambitious :lol:


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Knew there would be a catch, theres always a catch!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

C'mon then folks, who else has some days in the pipeline?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

27th March at Oulton park - chances are at this rate I will be in the RS and not the mk1


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Cheers Matt, added onto the list!


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Sat 10th Feb - Brands Hatch Indy (MSV)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

FJ1000 said:


> Sat 10th Feb - Brands Hatch Indy (MSV)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers bud, Added! 8)


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheers Nick

By the way, if anyone wants to come along, 10% off with voucher code BEMZMSVT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Brands hatch 26th march, aimed at the novice/newbie


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Delta4 said:


> Brands hatch 26th march, aimed at the novice/newbie


Cheers! Added and update a couple of others!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

It's a wet Snett today!!


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

NickG said:


> C'mon then folks, who else has some days in the pipeline?


Newbie here doing Castle Combe 6th April, Due to be wet :roll:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

zooks said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon then folks, who else has some days in the pipeline?
> ...


Added to the list! Good luck with the day, wet's not a bad thing, explore the handling at slower speeds and enjoy the sideways fun! :twisted:


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

NickG said:


> Added to the list! Good luck with the day, wet's not a bad thing, explore the handling at slower speeds and enjoy the sideways fun! :twisted:


Oops sorry that should be 6th April. arriving the right day would be a good start


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

No bother, updated!! :lol:


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Monday 14th May Evening Brands

2nd July Snetterton (with a group from RS246 forum)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

FJ1000 said:


> Monday 14th May Evening Brands
> 
> 2nd July Snetterton (with a group from RS246 forum)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, updated! 8)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

FFS... I wanna play... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

1781cc said:


> FFS... I wanna play... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sign up to 2nd July! The guys on RS246 are organising a group - looking like decent numbers, and hopefully we'll be getting some free garages and a bit of a discount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuckonthegrid (Feb 26, 2018)

Friday 8th June.

Thruxton. All day. It's cheap great fun and you can get a garage! 
Any one else coming??


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Stuckonthegrid said:


> Friday 8th June.
> 
> Thruxton. All day. It's cheap great fun and you can get a garage!
> Any one else coming??


Nice one! Added to the list!

I can't i'm testing at Pembrey for the race on Saturday! 8)


----------



## Stuckonthegrid (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks.
What race?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Stuckonthegrid said:


> Thanks.
> What race?


The 5hr Citroen C1 Endurance challenge!


----------



## Stuckonthegrid (Feb 26, 2018)

Excellent! Good luck mate.

Ill keep the tt flag flying at Thruxton


----------



## deecee6676 (Jun 11, 2018)

Stuckonthegrid said:


> Excellent! Good luck mate.
> 
> Ill keep the tt flag flying at Thruxton


I was at Thruxton that day, in the black V6... have you seen any pics from the day?

When's the next one?


----------



## Stuckonthegrid (Feb 26, 2018)

Not yet . Took a few days before.

Good to meet you. Are you doing another soon? 
Thinking about Castle Combe?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

deecee6676 said:


> Stuckonthegrid said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent! Good luck mate.
> ...


Welcome to the forum mate, first post in the motorsport section... love it!!


----------



## deecee6676 (Jun 11, 2018)

Stuckonthegrid said:


> Not yet . Took a few days before.
> 
> Good to meet you. Are you doing another soon?
> Thinking about Castle Combe?


Just booked castle coome on 23rd July


----------



## Stuckonthegrid (Feb 26, 2018)

Castle Combe 16th July?

Anyone up for it?


----------



## Stuckonthegrid (Feb 26, 2018)

Who with I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## deecee6676 (Jun 11, 2018)

Stuckonthegrid said:


> Who with I'll see if I can make it.


I booked it through, trackdays.co.uk, but the confirmation email was from javelin track days. Im looking forward to it.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Anybody going to VAG Tuner live on 08th July at Donnington. I am out in the 11:00- 12:30 and the 15:00 - 17:00 session .


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

27 July - Bedford GT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Added it dude! 8)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sweet! Finally get to play this year... car is still like a bouncy castle mind


----------



## deecee6676 (Jun 11, 2018)

Stuckonthegrid said:


> Who with I'll see if I can make it.


hi mate, got your inbox message, but i cant reply because i'm a new member and not active enough!!? send me a message with your number and i can send you some links


----------



## Stuckonthegrid (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks mate will do.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Will be at Curbrough on Bank Holiday Monday. Only a small sprint track but a good chance to see how the handling has hopefully improved. Bit quiet compared to normal events which usually have 20+ cars . But means I get more track time.
https://clubgti.com/forums/index.php?th ... 18.287991/


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone attending TRAX at Silverstone on 7th October?
Plenty of track time still available


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Josherswilson said:


> Anyone attending TRAX at Silverstone on 7th October?
> Plenty of track time still available


No chance, track time at shows is more like destruction derby. Too many fools for me


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

I did notice that at Donnington at the VAG tuner Live event. Cheap way to get some track time but there were a lot of red flags


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Signed up to do Doonington on Wednesday 31st October with https://www.opentrack.co.uk/ .
They look like a pretty good outfit. Free photos that look very good and you get a free session with an instructor. 
With it being a mid week hopefully the track will be quiet so can get some clear laps. 
They employ a photographer who takes lots of photos.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/opentrack ... 4088839918


----------

